# Newest Health Care Plan....GOFUNDME



## Don M. (Aug 18, 2018)

With ever rising health care costs, more and more people are trying to recoup some of their expenses via GoFundMe.  However, like anything else that sounds good, this thing is turning into a Goldmine for the scammers.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/trou...dical-bills-130357884.html?.tsrc=bell-brknews


----------



## Falcon (Aug 18, 2018)

Did you ever think  of paying  for  it  YOURSELF ???    DUH  !

Otherwise,  it sounds  like  begging !


----------



## KingsX (Aug 23, 2018)

.

You know what they say about a fool and his money...


----------



## terry123 (Aug 23, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Did you ever think  of paying  for  it  YOURSELF ???    DUH  !
> 
> Otherwise,  it sounds  like  begging !


My thoughts exactly!


----------

